# Failed to bring up eth0

## novice

i rebooted the laptop and got the following error message:

```

* Bringing eth0 up...

* Failed to bring eth0 up                                    

* ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

                "netmount" was not started.

* Starting local...                                         

```

i connected the laptop to the linksys wireless router, just like i did when i install gentoo yesterday.  the module 3c574_cs loaded fine for my 3com 3c574 nic.

how do i configure the /etc/conf.d/net file?

currently i have:

iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 192.168.1.255"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

gateway="192.168.1.1"

it looks like the eth0 was not detected at all.

what do i need to do to get the card loaded & configured?

thanks

----------

## aardvark

why do you have etho configured as a satic ip address as well as a dhcp client?

puzzling... (only use one of them and thus comment out the line with dhcp in it )

----------

## novice

i just edited the and commented out 

# iface_eth0="192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 192.168.1.255"

iface_eth0="dhcp"

# gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1" 

i still have the same error.

how do i configure the detection of the nic when i reboot?

----------

## delta407

Split from this thread because it is completely unrelated and in the wrong forum.

----------

